# New Sir Simon Rattle eBook!



## eviander (May 16, 2014)

Hi there!

I just found out on amazon a new eBook of Sir Simon Rattle and the Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra! This book is about the relationship between Sir Simon Rattle and the Berlin Philharmonic, from his entry into office in September 2002 up to the end of the 2007/08 season. The title is: Rattle at the door: Sir Simon Rattle and the Berlin Philharmonic 2002 to 2008 written by Angela Hartwig, a young woman of germany. It is very interesting and worth reading. 

Do you know this book?


----------

